# Hat jemand eine Hauppaute HVR 1100 am laufen?

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe mir eine Hauppauge HVR 1100 zugelegt, weil die gemäß linuxtv.org funktinieren sollte. Problem eins war die Firmware. da gibt es ja das linuxdvb-firmware ebuild und auch ein Script im Kernel. Beide wollen aber die Firmware von der Seite von Technotrend runterladen, die es aber nicht mehr gibt. Hab mir dann erst mal einen Wolf gesucht und sie dann über Ubuntu ezogen, da ist sie drin. Treiber und Firmware sind OK, dmesg ist sauber, aber das Ding will keine Kanäle suchen. Weder dvbscan noch Kaffeine wollen Sender finden. Kaffeine zeigt sogar Signalstärke und Signalqualität an, bricht den Suchlauf aber sofort ab.

Habe dazu auch vieles im Netz gefunden, die alle das gleiche Problem haben, aber noch keine Lösung. Irgendwo wird auch auf eine unpassende Firmware hingewiesen. Es gibt ja auch das c't vdr Projekt, wo diese Karte angeblich auch laufen soll, eventuell ist da eine passende Firmware bei, muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Da steht auch bei, dass manchmal nur eine ältere Firmware geht und eine neue nicht mehr.

Deshalb ganz einfach eine Frage: Gibt es hier jemanden, bei dem diese Karte Läuft?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Nov 04, 2009 4:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe die HVR 1110, soweit ich weiß, unterscheiden die sich aber nur von der Bauform.

lspci sagt:

04:03.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1)

04:04.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder [1131:7133] (rev d1)

sollte es die gleiche sein, bekommst du mehr Infos.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kommt bei  mir:

```
05:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
```

Der Anfangist gleich, das Ende nicht. Hab da jetzt auch noch etwas mit der Firmware rumgespielt, da bekomme ich jetzt bei dmesg folgendes:

```
ir-kbd-i2c: HVR 1110 detected at i2c-1/1-0071/ir0 [saa7133[0]]

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

dvb_init() allocating 1 frontend

DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

tda1004x: setting up plls for 48MHz sampling clock

tda1004x: found firmware revision 0 -- invalid

tda1004x: trying to boot from eeprom

tda1004x: timeout waiting for DSP ready

tda1004x: found firmware revision 0 -- invalid

tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload...

saa7134 0000:05:01.0: firmware: requesting dvb-fe-tda10046.fw

tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- ok

saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

IRQ 19/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xf9105000 irq 19 registered as card -1

```

Also einmal findet tda1004x die Firmware Revision 0 die ihm nicht passt und dann findet er die Firmware revision 20, die ok ist. Die Firmware kann man sich ja inzwischen wieder runterladen, das ebuild ist anpepasst worden, aber noch hardmasked. Wozu, wenn das alte schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr geht. Als firmware habe ich die tda10046 genommen. Und in dmesg steht auch HVR 1110,obwohl auf dem Karton 1100 steht, es ist die schräge, dass soll die 1110 sein.

Wenn ich mit dvbscan einen Sendersuchlauf mache, dann bekomme ich folgendes:

```
canning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/it-Bolzano

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 698000000 0 2 2 1 1 3 0

>>> tune to: 698000:I999B8C23D23M16T8G4Y0:T:27500:

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 698000:I999B8C23D23M16T8G4Y0:T:27500: (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.

```

Ok, wenn sie bei dir geht, dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung. Denke, ich muß da mit der Firmware noch was probieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also mit der Firmware und den Treibern ist jetzt alles top. Aber Sender suchen will das Mistding nicht. Was hast du denn bei dir gemacht?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

```

IRQ 19/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs 

```

Hast du noch einen anderen PCI Slot mal frei, der einen anderen IRQ verwendet? Das schaut danach aus, als wenn er da keine Lust hätte.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ```
> 
> IRQ 19/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs 
> ...

 

Poste heute abend noch mal meine aktuellen Werte. Habe da jetzt noch etwas geändert. Keine Ahnung, steckt manchmal eine WLan Karte drin, keine Ahnung, ob die zu dem Zeitpunkt drin war. Aber es geht auch nicht, wenn sie als einzige PCI Karte im Rechner steckt. Aber es gibt Karten, die laufen in manchen Slots nicht. Eventuell auch noch mal am PCI Latency rumspielen. Das ixst doch was, was ich testen kann. Aber empfangen tut sie, bekomme unter Kaffeine eine Anzeige der Signalstärke und Signalqualität. Nur Sender suchen will das Teil nicht. Und das Problem habe viele.

So, jetzt das aktuelle dmesg:

```
saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.15 loaded

saa7134 0000:05:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

saa7133[0]: found at 0000:05:01.0, rev: 209, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf9125000

saa7133[0]: subsystem: 0070:6701, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=104,autodetected]

saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 6400000

IRQ 19/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC889A, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 70 00 01 67 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff 0e ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 32 32 01 01 33 88 ff 00 aa ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 21 00 c2 96 10 03 32 15 60 ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 80: 84 09 00 04 20 77 00 40 a5 ff 0d f0 73 05 29 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 90: 84 08 00 06 cb 05 01 00 94 48 89 72 07 70 73 09

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom a0: 23 5f 73 0a fc 72 72 0b 2f 72 0e 01 72 0f 03 72

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom b0: 10 01 72 11 ff 79 8d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom c0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: Invalid 7-bit address 0x7a

tveeprom 1-0050: Hauppauge model 67019, rev B4B4, serial# 917413

tveeprom 1-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-0D-FF-A5

tveeprom 1-0050: tuner model is Philips 8275A (idx 114, type 4)

tveeprom 1-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) NTSC(M) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xfc)

tveeprom 1-0050: audio processor is SAA7131 (idx 41)

tveeprom 1-0050: decoder processor is SAA7131 (idx 35)

tveeprom 1-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has IR transmitter

saa7133[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=67019

tuner 1-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0])

tda829x 1-004b: setting tuner address to 61

tda829x 1-004b: type set to tda8290+75a

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

dvb_init() allocating 1 frontend

DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

tda1004x: setting up plls for 48MHz sampling clock

tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- ok

saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

IRQ 19/saa7133[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xf9125000 irq 19 registered as card -1
```

Zur Zeit gerade die zweite Karte drin. Werde sie dann mal ausbauen und sehen, ob sich da was ändert.

----------

## Finswimmer

kaminsky.me/dvb-fe-tda10046.fw

Hier ist meine Firmware.

Zum Scannen nutze ich w_scan bzw MythTV selbst.

root@finswimmer-desktop:~/w_scan-20081106# ./w_scan -a 1

w_scan version 20081106

-_-_-_-_ Getting frontend capabilities-_-_-_-_

frontend Philips TDA10046H DVB-T supports

INVERSION_AUTO

QAM_AUTO

TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

HIERARCHY_AUTO not supported, trying HIERARCHY_NONE.

FEC_AUTO

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

177500:

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

w_scan findet bei mir Sender. Na dann werde ich den Rest wohl auch noch hinbekommen. Danke.

Habe jetzt aml eine Senderliste für Kaffeine erzeugt. Ein paar Sender gehen, andere nicht. Also das Problem ist gefunden, das Ding will die Sender nicht wechseln. Deine Firmware ist die gleiche, die ich auch schon hatte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habs jetzt mal wieder ausprobiert. Passieren seltsame Dinge. w_scan findet Sender, aber nicht alle. Wenn ich  mit w_scan die initial tuning data für dvbscan erzeuge, dann klappt es mit dvbscan und ich bekomme alle Sender.

Mit Toten und Xine klappt es soweit, aber es hakt oft beim Umschalten und die Anwendungen hängen sich manchmal auf. Bestimmte Sender gehen gar nicht. Unter Windows ist das aber auch so, dass die Karte manchmal nicht richtig will.

Kann es sein, dass die nicht zu dem Board passt? Habe ja noch ein anderes rumliegen, muss aber mal die Zeit finden, den Rechner zusammen zu bauen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab ne HVR 2200. Was ja eigentlich nix anderes ist wie 2 HVR1100.

Die Dinger haben massive Probleme mit Rechnen die mehr als 3 GB Ram haben. Nimm ma allen RAM bis auf 1GB oder so raus und versuchs dann nochma. Bei mir geht mit mehr als 3 GB Ram nur einer der beiden Tuner unter Windows.

Auf meinem anderen Rechner geht die Karte nur ab und an (muss X-mal booten bis sie geht), egal wie viel Ram drin ist. Egal ob Vista oder Seven.

Versucht das ma in der Richtung.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hab aktuell 2GB und im nächsten 4. Äh, das kann ja wohl nicht sein, hampele doch nicht wegen der Schrotte mit 1GB rum, dann kommt die in den Müll. Hab die bei Karstadt in Deutschland gekauft, da ist zurückbringen etwas schwierig. Werde es dann noch mal mit dem anderen Board versuchen, aber scheintnicht  der Hit zu sein das Teil.

Und habs mir extra deswegen gekauft, weil sie überall als unter Linux lauffähig bezeichnet wird.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab wiegesagt ne HVR2200. Ich hab die noch nie unter Linux getestet. Ich weiß nur das die Hauppauge Karten immer Probleme mit viel RAM unter Windows haben.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich denke, ich nähere mich der Lösung. Es sieht für mich jetzt so aus, als ob jetzt schon auf alle kanäle gewechselt wird, aber bei einigen das Programm nicht angezeigt wird. Scheint so, als ob die in einem anderen Format senden, das nicht dargestellt werden kann.

Forsche weiter, sind italienische Sender, können ja nicht viele hier reproduzieren, grins.... Also die deutschsprachigen funktionieren alle. Aber die italienischen haben die schöneren Frauen....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hurra, jetzt geht alles.

Die haben hier etwas umgestellt. Also erst wollten einige Sender nicht, Sendersuchlauf fand kaum noch was und ich dachte schon, Karte ist kaputt.

Und jetzt? Heute noch mal Sendersuchlauf gemacht, 150 Sender gefunden statt vorher 50. Alle die ich kenne gehen. Und die Umschaltzeiten sind viel viel schneller. Was haben die denn da umgestellt? Aber egal, jetzt ist das Teil nutzbar.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die haben in Italien das analoge TV ganz abgestellt, gibt jetzt nur noch DVB-T und da haben sie wohl einiges geändert. Aber nun noch ein Problem. Nutze das ganz zur Zeit mit Gxine unter Gnome. Geht zwar, ist aber gar nicht schön. Habe es mal mit Kaffeine versucht, das findet jetzt auch Sender. Zeigt aber nur manchmal welche an und beschwert sich ansonsten über den fehlenden Demuxersupport. Ansonsten sieht es aber richtig schön aus.

Lösungen habe ich da nur für Suse gefunden, hat jemand dafür eine Lösung?

Edit: Hab mir jetzt Kaffeine unter Gnome installiert, damit die gleichen Bibliotheken da sind wie bei KDE. Ändert sich nichts. Besseres Bild, schnelleres Umschalten und kaum Sender gehen im Vergleich zu Gxine.

Noch mal edit: Mit xcb global gesetzt sieht es besser aus.

----------

